# New to Writing Furry - Suggested Example Short Stories?



## TesseractFA (Mar 18, 2018)

I normally write mostly screenplays but likely won't have another furry in a film project for a while so I was thinking along the line of a series of short stories for furry work (likely with some art). But I'm wondering what is consider good FURRY stories.

I'm asking for publicly available to read short stories, just to give me an idea on how people like their furry stories told rather than how I think I would tell it (having very little furry writing experience).

Thanks and lets keep it PG-13.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 19, 2018)

Imo don't be in the under 1000 word death zone. That's too short and would probably take under 5 minutes to read. Also just write. Unless you have a problem like me and keep switching plots.


----------



## Vandisar (Mar 19, 2018)

You could look at the Ursa Major nominees for this year and past years, as well as the Coyotl nominees for short fiction. It will give you a good cross section of excellent furry short stories imo.


----------



## TesseractFA (Mar 19, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> Imo don't be in the under 1000 word death zone. That's too short and would probably take under 5 minutes to read. Also just write. Unless you have a problem like me and keep switching plots.



Thanks for the advice, I'm exploring potentially a larger story with chapters.



Vandisar said:


> You could look at the Ursa Major nominees for this year and past years, as well as the Coyotl nominees for short fiction. It will give you a good cross section of excellent furry short stories imo.



Exactly what I was looking for, thanks. So far I'll I had to go on with was "Raptor Red" by Robert T. Bakker which I read when it came out.


----------

